#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [植物] 一草一世界  一花一天堂─酢醬草特輯(4/18以哀傷之情新增

## 虎源太

混了n久終於再次回來發照片

到了漸漸開始回暖的春季  過去校園中各處平凡無奇的草坪頓時讓我眼睛一亮──酢醬草的紫色小花開滿了草地成為一片小花海!!
對這般景象著迷的我於是這陣子常常在拍這些小花   那就開始好好欣賞這回的作品吧

點擊以顯示隱藏內容












點擊以顯示隱藏內容












點擊以顯示隱藏內容










點擊以顯示隱藏內容













最後敬請各位觀者自由捐獻  感恩 合十





後記

    無常奔騰不沉默  照片中的花海大半已遭無情的割草機殲滅殆盡
一切景色  雲煙過~~~  一任花落  付 東 流.........   :onion_53:  

在花海被剷平前一天拍下的遺照......



























浮生若夢  無常不默  :onion_23:

----------


## 小龜

虎虎拍得真好呢0..0((有練過@@?

雖然只是小小的花，

但看起來卻覺得如此的漂亮，

即使是身邊最小的事情~

用心去體會還是能感覺到美呢^^

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

虎虎的校園真是漂亮,我記得以前校園門外也有一大遍崩大碗,但不知為何沒有,用來當藥材可好阿,(你好像是讀慈大的吧)

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

原來三葉草開的花是這個樣子哦兔以前一直都沒注意過，
校園綠化很到位啊那棵巨大樹估計有上千年（誤，那樣就成精了……）的感覺呢，
木桿欄亭子很有feel，話說爲什麽看不到類似金卍字或者金八尖輪之類的標識呢？（誤，刪除線劃上……）
近處清晰遠處模糊的技法朦朧美呀，羡慕好相機，順便更厭惡了兔的老爺卡片機，堅決請示要求鳥槍換炮…………

/me 鄭重地向香油箱投進硬幣，合十1/3派rad的紳士鞠躬~

----------


## 星空小克

哇~~~~這些照片好漂亮~~~>w<

簡直是神才拍得出來的作品呢>w<

想必用了不少時間拍吧

像我都拍不到這麼好呢~~

----------


## 呀杰

嗯…我好像看到有幾張是迷焦的…還是我看錯了…!?!?…~ =P

都拍得不錯呢…倒數第7張不錯=)

加油多拍好照片吧=)

----------


## wingwolf

看到這個標題，我滿心希望會有超級(?)微距的照片呢
就是那種整張照片只有一個花瓣、一個雄蕊、一個雌蕊或者一個葉片、一點葉柄之類的科學係照片呢~~（喂）

紅花好漂亮呢~~（這邊經常看到的都是黃花酢醬草）
特別是幾張自上而下的特寫，顔色的漸變、花瓣的紋路都好棒
背景的虛化很贊，和前景美麗的花放在一起，確實有一種“花”和“天堂”的感覺^^
話說有幾幅對焦的位置有些微妙，近景和遠景都虛化了，中間一片清晰，是特地想達到的效果嗎？

P.S.
第三個Hide的第一幅，那是卷柏之類的植物嗎？
好萌！！XDDD（慢著重點錯了！）

----------


## 虎源太

to小龜:
的確算是有練過呢  不過這系列照片都不算有用到太花俏的招數喔
我正是帶著如此的心情去拍出這些照片的啊~~
真正的美要用心體會與觀查才能發覺的喔0.0

to:護狼:
後來看校門口一帶也有發現雷公根呢  不過勢力完全不敵酢醬草啊XDD

to房兔:這學校創建才20年哪來的千年神木www
何況這裡山腳一帶每次有颱風都第一個受波及所以理所當然的都不會有什麼大樹
好像才幾年前校園裡的樹也被吹倒一批   所以其實滿多樹都很小棵
那個亭子叫竹軒　是用竹子搭起來的喔　據說本來文化局還是哪裡想把它列作觀光景點之一
但違背原來建竹軒的本意所以被功德會挽拒了
其實慈濟圓區幾乎看不太到傳統的佛教標誌　都是慈濟文化自己獨樹一格創造出來的符號
還有證嚴法師最欣賞的8句法華經　卍字記的話有個地方是有啦...這裡

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


然候靜堂也會有  其它好像就沒看過了    
    

近處清晰遠處模糊其實也不算太深的技法  開大光圈或拉長焦段便可達成
還是得先用卡片機多打基礎  拿了好相機也得知道怎麼用才能發揮它真正的性能喔
之前去上海世博就讓我見識到了人手一台全片幅結果全切在全自動的搞笑場面(茶
加油囉(回禮

to小克:除了花時間觀察   把握時機與放下身段也很重要呢
剛開始要拍的時候常常早上出門看花開很漂亮一片  午休回去拿相機出來  全闔起來了...
因為這邊的天氣前陣子常常早上大晴天中午過後就轉陰   酢醬草的花開闔好像跟陽光或溫度有些關係
為何說要放下身段呢?   這些照片還不是彎腰或跪姿拍　而是趴在地上拍的啊　
面對這些小花小草不趴下來看便看不到這麼漂亮的一面喔~

to呀杰:除了第8張應該是不至於　那張有用接寫環　我還不是很會運用　
其它不是特寫的照片都對焦在中景位置　不過我常常都大光圈亂開所以焦平面大概不好找XD

to wingwolf:以我現有的器材大概很難拍出這樣的照片吧(汗)
要拍超級微距的話勢必得要有一些特殊器材  微距鏡  接寫環  近攝片...或甚至其它更誇張的道具
我所現有的東西只有接寫環一樣   能拍到的放大極限大概到這樣吧...

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


下面這張是看比例用的



要用一般的照相器材拍微距其實很費工  位置焦距腳架調整...拍的同時物品還不能有任何風吹草動
我為了拍上面那張大概整整調了超過半小時才成   還是在完全沒有風干擾的情況下
我想羽狼說的那一類照片大概多半是用能接相機的解剖顯微鏡拍的吧   這是我想到最有效率的方法
聽羽狼說才知道酢醬草原來也有黃花啊~(筆記)   大光圈是個虛化背景的法寶(拇指)
會讓中間一片清析可以說是想呈現出小孩子趴在草地上悠閒地觀望花叢的視點吧
不會太注意四周的景象也不會注目在離自己太近的景物   其實對焦在哪一端都各有不同的風格   看場合而運用
那個應該是卷柏沒錯吧   不過萌...?  我沒多大感覺說ww

----------


## 呀杰

通常特寫之外…風景照很少會用大光圈…（易迷焦）

風景照忌用大光圈啊…～0～

----------


## 虎源太

哎呀呀...剛剛一張一張看過資料  光圈全部在f5.6以上  多數是f8~f11呢

那這樣應該是不會迷焦才對的啊......?

----------


## 呀杰

> 哎呀呀...剛剛一張一張看過資料  光圈全部在f5.6以上  多數是f8~f11呢
> 
> 那這樣應該是不會迷焦才對的啊......?


如果不是大光錯圈導致的問題…很大機會就是迷焦了喔…！！…～

F5.6是最基本的風景光圈值…如果是大於F5.6光圈所造成的就叫失焦了…！！  :Wink:

----------


## 戀風

就算是雜草...
但是數大便是美....一整片的很漂亮
但是這個美景看虎太的文章
好像已經是過去式了

想到一句話
叫做先有破壞才有建設...
往好的方向想  
說不定他們會在整地過後的地方種些更美麗的花朵吧

----------


## ebixview

怎麼說呢....这花很漂亮，但又和我想象的还有点距离

----------

